# Only recorded partial show



## Daviator00 (Dec 5, 2017)

I had my Tivo set to record SNL OTA but it only recorded approx. the first 30 minutes even though the Tivo appeared to know the actual end time.

Is this common and what are the causes? The OTA single strength is excellent so I don't think it's from that. Also, no other programs were set to record in that time frame and my DVR is only 30% full.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

That would be extremely rare. The only time I've had a partial recording like that was when there was a reboot. But then there would be two instances of the recording as well. Fortunately a reboot has been extremely rare in my use.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

What does it show in history?


----------



## drdave36 (Apr 8, 2019)

jrtroo said:


> What does it show in history?


Where do you look for history and if you look at it, what are you looking for. I have been getting quite a few partial recordings


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

drdave36 said:


> Where do you look for history and if you look at it, what are you looking for. I have been getting quite a few partial recordings


With TE4 it's called Recording Activity. Same list includes the 1P manager and TDL.


----------

